# Zinc air Battery



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

this company produces Zinc Air batteries for cars and refueling for them to not sure about how much
http://www.powerzinc.com/en/index.asp


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

this is some specs


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

cant view the site, maybe having an updates... do you have any other site for reference?


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

No and i tried to call them but was unable to contact anyone


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Last I knew Zinc Air batteries had pretty short cycle life compared to lithium, but if they can improve that they might be a good technology.
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/01/rwe-innogy-inve.html#more


----------



## Efiero (Feb 7, 2009)

the real problem with it is chemicaly recharged not a simple plug into the wall you have to clean and rechemical / recharge the anodes


----------



## DoranDude (Dec 15, 2008)

Given the maximum continuous Amp rating versus the weight, these don't look to me to be very useful unless your goal is get the lead out. (pun intended)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Actually I see now the "battery" you linked to is a fuel cell while the one I linked to is a rechargeable battery.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

So these type of batteries have a short cycle life compared to lithium.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Efiero said:


> this company produces Zinc Air batteries for cars and refueling for them to not sure about how much
> http://www.powerzinc.com/en/index.asp


Try http://www.powerzinc.com/en/index-2-c4.html

This may not be the WAY but I do not rule out any technology breakthroughs will come if all avenues are tried.


----------

